# SOUTH BEND 14 1/2" lathe , Pittsburgh craigslist. $2,595.



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2018)

New paint , brass nuts and half nuts , looks nice, missed paint on electric mtg
# 6537777975


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 1, 2018)

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/d/south-bendmetal-lathe-ec-usa/6537777975.html


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 1, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/d/south-bendmetal-lathe-ec-usa/6537777975.html


Thanks woodchucker


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 1, 2018)

That is a screaming good deal if machine is in good shape.  Great alternative to buying a China 12 x 36 for more $


----------



## dlane (Apr 1, 2018)

Add doesn’t mention way condition,


----------



## Al 1 (Apr 1, 2018)

You can usually see a wear line in ways.  For a machine to be this old and not be able to see wear line in photo, in my personal opinion, something looks wrong.   Al


----------

